# Subic Freeport



## malupham (Jun 11, 2015)

I have been looking for somewhere to call home and have been looking at Subic . Can anyone tell me if there are any advantages to living in Subic Freeport


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Lots of advantages;

Western style living (US built homes with 110V/220V)
Good Water Pressure
Stable Power
Good Internet
No Trikes
No Jeepneys
No Roosters crowing
Very quiet
A foreigner can “own” leasehold rights for up to 50 years (can be sold if you decide to move on)
Decent security
Very little crime (if any)
No beggars
Several grocery stores
A mall
Plenty of restaurants/gasoline stations
Plenty of expats to meet up with
Most housing up in the hills so no worry about flooding
Some western food products available locally
Clark airport is 45 minutes away via an expressway


Disadvantages;

Sprawling area, a vehicle is needed especially during rainy season
Cost of living is a little bit higher (short term rent ranges from $500-$1000/mo)
Very few apartments, mostly 2 and 3 bedroom duplex/multiplexes
Long term leasehold rights have to be purchased without financing. Sometimes a partial payment plan can be worked out.
Closest decent hospital is Medical City Clark (at the Clark South SCTEX exit)
Dealing with tourists during the summer season and weekends


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

May I add to Jon's list -

Sports facilities, swimming, tennis, golf, etc
Beach
Trees (coconuts in your yard)
No VAT
No smog

And yes, we pay 1200php for these amenities.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

esv1226 said:


> May I add to Jon's list -
> 
> Sports facilities, swimming, tennis, golf, etc
> Beach
> ...


The 1200php covers your garbage collection (twice per week), yard rubbish (once a week), street maintenance and security. The price is a bargain when you think about it.

There are several beaches here, each residential community has a pool. There is a track in the Central Business District, a golf course near Binictican, Tennis Courts in the Central Business District, Kalayaan Housing and at the Golf Course and plenty of real estate to do walks.... 

The pools, golf course, tennis courts have their own separate charges but nowhere near your home country.



ESV has coconuts, I have Mangoes in my yard...


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

jon1 said:


> The 1200php covers your garbage collection (twice per week), yard rubbish (once a week), street maintenance and security. The price is a bargain when you think about it.
> 
> There are several beaches here, each residential community has a pool. There is a track in the Central Business District, a golf course near Binictican, Tennis Courts in the Central Business District, Kalayaan Housing and at the Golf Course and plenty of real estate to do walks....
> 
> ...


The paradise I once lived in ( Kalayaan) back in the day! Looking forward to going back soon! Figure rent for a year and check Laguna and maybe Baguio, but my brain keeps telling me Subic...especially with kids again.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes, now that it is mango time, you can pick and serve. We have received mangoes from 3 neighbors, yellow, green, ripe and not so ripe. I have discovered salad recipes for them. So so so good from your yard. Santol, duhat, cashew, bananas, too. The monkeys cannot keep up with the good stuff.


----------



## malupham (Jun 11, 2015)

thanks guys for your replies ,


----------



## malupham (Jun 11, 2015)

any ideas where to go for rental inquiries


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Check out olx.com.ph to get some ideas.

Getting a place via online is near impossible. It's best to scope out the area in person. Get a hotel room and have a realtor show you some units.


----------



## malupham (Jun 11, 2015)

i am staying in subic at the moment and have been looking for such a thing as a realter but unable to find , asked around allot but no one seemed to know of one


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Try ALOP-LAROA Realty. https://www.facebook.com/pages/ALOP-LAROA-Realty/102007233467069?pnref=lhc they have listings on their facebook page.

I know the realtor Merle, she is good and honest.


----------



## malupham (Jun 11, 2015)

thanks for that


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

You can also try mario of subic homes -47 252-1906.

good luck.


----------

